# james gourmet coffee - chapin blend



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok so just taken delivery of these beans. Roasted yesterday and received today. Made myself a cap when I got home from work on the Silvia. Now these beans are described as a dark roast and for that reason I expected them to be oily beans but they are not. Anyway, first shot I pulled was way too slow, it dripped slowly from the spout on the portafilter. 2nd attempt by adjusting grind slightly coarser the poor was almost spot on. First cap was in a 375ml cup so there was a fair bit of milk involved and the taste wasn't what I was expecting, not very strong, so I made a 2nd in a 250ml cup and wow the taste was amazing. Punches right through the milk with a strong, full bodied flavour. Think I may have found my favourite new bean!

Cheers


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just finished another bag of Chapin blend, I think it's really good either as an espresso or with milk, I also find it seems to get even better after a week or so, the trouble is keeping it that long!

Mike


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice stuff isn't it mike? What sort of coffee are you into? I've been looking for a dark roast and whilst there are others out there I'm liking this for the moment so will see if it improves with age. How you getting on with the Silvia? I ran into an issue with steaming over the last week or so and couldn't make decent microfoam. For some reason I stopped bleeding the water out of the wand and went straight in for the kill, but now I realised what was stopping me from making decent foam I'm back to it now.

Cheers


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Getting used to the Silvia, the steam is a lot more powerful than my last machine, one tip I did see was when bleeding out the wand into a jug is to put a piece of cloth/kitchen towel in the jug and aim into that it stops a lot of splashing!

As to dark roasts try Coffee Bean Shops Brazilian de-caff that IS dark and is pretty good for a de-caff, though you may need to wind the grinder up ( I always have to with de-caff for some reason) also try their Tiger Stripes blend while it's still available, its brilliant and also the Yirgacheffe is one of my all time favourites

Mike


----------

